# Sunday River Friday April 6th



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2007)

A few of the Sr regulars myself included will be meeting at Barker Friday 9am.  Probably just making turns in the am.  Join us if you like.:idea:


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2007)

Good news for you:

http://news.alpinezone.com/15172/


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2007)

That is  the 1st published statement showing the 22nd as a closing date.  I had heard it from some employee's this weekend.  We were tormenting AK over there today about when the weekend started friday or Sat.  It stated out as Sat, but was changed to Friday.:razz: 

Thankx for the linc. My day is going well.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2007)

edit Jordan it is know.


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Meeting at Road Runner trail leading to Tempest chair a few minutes before 9:00am.. if you see a silver bmw w/ license plate HAV2SKI  Say hello!!  T


----------



## Vortex (Apr 3, 2007)

Ya thats the plan what she said.  final plan set!  thankx T I forgot to change this one.

Road runner just before 9am.


----------



## aveski2000 (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll also be up there on Friday. I'll either plan on meeting you guys at Road Runner or pm you my cell #. I'm going up with a friend and we need to work out the details.


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 3, 2007)

We'll see you up there!  This is going to be great!!!!  Any other takers???  anyone up for a bbq after ski or at lunch??


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2007)

I may show, not sure, I'll go where the snow may fall. It'll be either Sugarbush, MRG, Sunday River, or Killington. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## DJAK (Apr 3, 2007)

Bob R said:


> That is  the 1st published statement showing the 22nd as a closing date.  I had heard it from some employee's this weekend.  We were tormenting AK over there today about when the weekend started friday or Sat.  It stated out as Sat, but was changed to Friday.:razz:
> 
> Thankx for the linc. My day is going well.



Right after letting you know that I would check, I went and pitched it along the line of building momentum for the weekend along with the snow. It worked. Good thought and well timed. I cranked out the short press release moments later. I must have been motived by the awesome condition of the bumps on Agony today, plus the fact that Patrol let me do trail check on it. I got first rips down it on 4" of heavy floater stuff. Fantastic...but doing it nonstop no matter the surface is butt kicking.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 4, 2007)

Aw thankx AK. :beer:   Very cool.  We knew you were fighting for it on our side.  Join us for the BBQ Thaller1 food is worth the visit.:-D 

 T. I'm in on the BBQ. I'll bring burgers and some skewers of Chipolte stuff.  I feel guilty not doing my share last Sunday .

 Still have not set my appointment time, hoping to do it before the mountain opens and then I can hang most of the day.  My plans should be firmed up today.  A bbq at the River. Same as it ever was.:-D


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Aw thankx AK. :beer:   Very cool.  We knew you were fighting for it on our side.  Join us for the BBQ Thaller1 food is worth the visit.:-D
> 
> T. I'm in on the BBQ. I'll bring burgers and some skewers of Chipolte stuff.  I feel guilty not doing my share last Sunday .
> 
> Still have not set my appointment time, hoping to do it before the mountain opens and then I can hang most of the day.  My plans should be firmed up today.  A bbq at the River. Same as it ever was.:-D




Never feel guilty!! You've done your fair share of providing!  I enjoyed being able to give something back!   T


----------



## roark (Apr 4, 2007)

hmmm... tempting... got a bed available Bob? I owe you some beer anyways. :razz:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 4, 2007)

Thursday night is Cool. Friday is not Roark.  I left you pm on the river board. I'll be up around 9ish I would think.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 4, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Thursday night is Cool. Friday is not Roark. I left you pm on the river board. I'll be up around 9ish I would think.


 
So, you skiing for the day, or are you stuck takin care of business?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 4, 2007)

Still up in the air. Looks like more turns than appointments.  No issue just timing is shaky.


----------



## roark (Apr 4, 2007)

Going to try for Friday. Still have to talk to boss 1 (work) and boss 2 (wife).


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 4, 2007)

I know this trip is for Friday but, if anybody is interested in meeting up on Saturday, please let me know. I'll be at the River at around 10 - 10:30. Parking at White Cap or Jordan Bowl. Always great to ski with AZers.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 4, 2007)

Thaller1 Maineskier69 and a cast of thousands will be there Sat. try Barka at 11.30.  the gang will be around.


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 4, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> I know this trip is for Friday but, if anybody is interested in meeting up on Saturday, please let me know. I'll be at the River at around 10 - 10:30. Parking at White Cap or Jordan Bowl. Always great to ski with AZers.





I'll pm my cell ... we'll be parked at the Road Runner access trail..silver BMW "HAV2SKI" license plate... we'll be bbq-ing at around 11:30 on Saturday there too... love to meet you !! 

T


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the PM. Would love to meet up with you too! Skiing and barbecuing, huh? Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 5, 2007)

T how about moving this back to like 12.30 or so.  11.30 won't leave us alot of time for turns.  Start turns at 9 not 8 like normal. Just a monkey wrench.  Maybe a beverage earlier.


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 5, 2007)

Bob R said:


> T how about moving this back to like 12.30 or so.  11.30 won't leave us alot of time for turns.  Start turns at 9 not 8 like normal. Just a monkey wrench.  Maybe a beverage earlier.




anytime is good for us  ...  12:30 works!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 5, 2007)

We'll all be together anyway. So we can change our plans again.  I'll bring a radio also 3-13 channel.  Anyone want to torture Roak he was on the fence on this?


----------



## roark (Apr 5, 2007)

Bob R said:


> We'll all be together anyway. So we can change our plans again. I'll bring a radio also 3-13 channel. Anyone want to torture Roak he was on the fence on this?


Barring any unforseen new work arising from a meeting today I should be able to get tomorrow off. Offer still stand for tonight? PM sent on the SR board. :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2007)

Bob R said:


> We'll all be together anyway. So we can change our plans again. I'll bring a radio also 3-13 channel. Anyone want to torture Roak he was on the fence on this?


 

I'll torture him with pics if he doesn't show


----------



## roark (Apr 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I'll torture him with pics if he doesn't show


And torture me with Jager if I do...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2007)

roark said:


> And torture me with Jager if I do...


 
And you consider that torture? :lol:


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> And you consider that torture? :lol:


mmmmmmmmmmmmm jager..

mmmmmmm Powder Mountain!!   Love that place!


----------



## aveski2000 (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry to miss you guys. I did meet up with a couple of other groups of buds. What a great day of skiing.


----------

